# Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot



## EccoBravo (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
habe ein leichtes Ruderboot (3.20 x 1,20, 65kg). Dazu einen Eletro.AB von Mercury Thruster T33, 24V. 
Für diesen Motor benötige ich 2 Gel-Batterien, je 72 Ah, zusammen 50 kg schwer.
Nun ist dieser AB etwas zu schwach und die Batterien etwas zu schwer., Welch einen AB (Elektro) würdet Ihr empfehlen, der geeignet ist für solch ein Boot. 
Oder :
Ich würde auch einen Benziner suchen, der schön leise ist . Gibt es einen schön leisen Benziner (bis 5 PS) ?
(Welcher ist der leiseste Benziner bis 5 PS) ?
Der See, auf dem ich fahre, ist 12 x 2 km groß und hat viele angrenzende Gewässer. Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen. 

Danke

E.B.


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

Viertakter von Honda in 2,5 PS aber bitte nicht mehr persönlich nachfragen... #6


----------



## felix181 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*



EccoBravo schrieb:


> Gibt es einen schön leisen Benziner (bis 5 PS) ?
> (Welcher ist der leiseste Benziner bis 5 PS) ?


Ich habe gerade alle meine alten Tests und Unterlagen ausgemistet und da war ein Test von vier 5 PS Viertaktern in der Ausgabe von Boote Nummer 3 im Jahr 2002 - ist also schon etwas älter. Ich weiss nicht, ob sich da viel geändert hat, aber ich bin für Dich jedenfalls nochmals in die Mülltonne eingetaucht und hab den Test "gehoben". Also:
Getestet wurden damals Honda, Mariner (ist baugleich mit Mercury), Tohatsu und Yamaha. Lautstärke (in dB/A gemessen 1m von Motor entfernt):

Mariner 5 Km/h ......... 72
Honda 5 Km/h .......... 73
Tohatsu 5 Km/h ....... 73
Yamaha 5 km/h ........ 71

Mariner 20 Km/h ....... 88
Honda 20 Km/h ........ 90
Tohatsu 20 Km/h ..... 88
Yamaha 20 km/h ...... 86

Fazit: Alle im Vergleich zum E-Motor Lärmmaschinen!

Hoffe, dass Dir das hilft - Testbericht ist wieder versenkt!


----------



## EccoBravo (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

Habt vielen Dank, 

da hat sich bei den Benzinern doch nicht viel getan. Vor 7 Jahren hatte ein Kollege sich einen 4Takter Honda gekauft, den ich selber ziemlich laut fand und mir deshalb auch nie gekauft hätte. 

Alsi dann doch lieber bei einem Elektro.

Brauche für meinen ca. 7 Jahre alten T33 Thruster Mercury 2 große Gel Batterien, zusammen 50 kg (24V) und  kann mit dem ca. 3 Stunden fahren (keine große Reichweite. Nach 30 Minläßt die Batterieleistung schon so etwas nach, hat damm aber für die restlichen 2.5 h noch (ausreichend ist etwas übertrieben) Schub.
Bin also auch mit meinem E-AB nicht so ganz zufrieden, 
Zu wenig Schub, zu geringe Kapazität/Reichweite. Ich weiß nicht, ob es da etwas besseres gibt?

Naja, vielen Dank, und wenn doch noch jemand eine Idee hat ...

Viele Grüße

E. B.


----------



## felix181 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*



EccoBravo schrieb:


> Bin also auch mit meinem E-AB nicht so ganz zufrieden,
> Zu wenig Schub, zu geringe Kapazität/Reichweite. Ich weiß nicht, ob es da etwas besseres gibt?
> 
> Naja, vielen Dank, und wenn doch noch jemand eine Idee hat ...
> ...


Lösung: Ohrenstöpsel und 4-takter kaufen. Ab und zu E-Motor einschalten...


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*



felix181 schrieb:


> Lösung: Ohrenstöpsel und 4-takter kaufen. Ab und zu E-Motor einschalten...


So ist das Leben... #6


----------



## fkpfkp (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

Moin,

ich selber habe einen Honda BF2 (alte Bauart). Gekauft habe ich diesen vor Jahren, da er mir von mehreren Leuten als leisester Motor seiner Klasse empfohlen wurde. Allerdings kann das Fahrgeräusch auf Dauer ziemlich nerven.

Als Alternative wäre evtl. ein Torqeedo für dich interessant.... 

http://www.torqeedo.com/


----------



## heinzrch (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

der leichteste (wassergekühlte...) und leiseste AB ist m.E. der Yamaha F4, den hab ich mir gekauft, weil mir der Honda zu laut war.....


----------



## felix181 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*



kfp schrieb:


> Als Alternative wäre evtl. ein Torqeedo für dich interessant....
> 
> http://www.torqeedo.com/


Ich selbst bin auch gerade dabei einen E-Motor, allerdings zusätzlich zum Mercury 4 takter, zu kaufen. Ich habe nun schon einige Händler befragt und immer wieder folgendes gehört:
Der Torqueedo ist derzeit das technisch absolut beste was man bekommen kann - grosse Leistungsfähigkeit. ABER: Leider sind diese Motoren noch sehr fehleranfällig - die Angaben schwankten etwas, aber alle lagen zwischen 40% und 80% Reklamationen nach einem Neukauf.
Wie gesagt, ich kann das selbst nicht beurteilen, aber da EccoBravo den Motor ja als einzigen Antriebsmotor einsetzt und nicht als Zusatzmotor, sollte man diesen Aspekt zumindest auch "ins Auge" fassen.
Offenbar sind das hervorragende, relativ neu entwickelte Motoren, die aber leider noch Kinderkrankheiten haben.
Ich habe mich nun entschieden doch einen Minn Kota zu nehmen - und Torqueedo dann bei der nächsten Anschaffung ins Auge zu fassen.
Wie gesagt - das sind nur die Meinungen von etwa 3 Händlern die beide Motorenmarken im Angebot haben und die nicht stimmen müssen...

P.S.: Besonders eindrucksvoll finde ich die Torqeedo Power Batterien auf Lithium-Mangan Basis und deren Gewicht - leider ist auch der Preis mehr als "eindrucksvoll" (über 3000.-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

Diese Teile, ob 2 oder 4takter, bis 5 PS sind in der Regel Einzylinder. Das sind nun einmal Nähmaschienen. Wenn du einen Fortschritt zum leisen Motor machen willst, mußt du den kleinsten 2Zylinder 4takter kaufen.


----------



## Laksos (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

Sind diese Torqueedo- Motoren eigentlich seewassertauglich?

Ich hatte diese Frage vor einiger Zeit mal über die Anbieter-HP gestellt, aber von denen keine Antwort bekommen. Da mir das "Nichtantworten" gleich eine Vermutung auf möglichen weiteren entsprechenden Kundenservice gab, hab ich die Sache nicht mehr weiterverfolgt.

Vielleicht weiß ja trotzdem jemand von euch, ob die Dinger seewassertauglich sind?


----------



## felix181 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*



Laksos schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß ja trotzdem jemand von euch, ob die Dinger seewassertauglich sind?


Also ausdrücklich auf seewasserfestigkeit wird im Prospekt nicht hingewiesen - aber wenn man den Motor mit Süsswasser abspritzt und nicht im Wasser hängen lässt dürfte es kein grosses Problem sein...


----------



## heinzrch (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

Bei der Überlegung zum Geräusch ist noch zu betrachten, daß ein kleiner 4-Takt Außenborder bei leicht erhöhtem Leerlauf schon die Leistung eines E-Motors bei Vollast bringt, d.h. wenn man nicht immer Vollgas fährt, ist das Geräusch zu ertragen....


----------



## felix181 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Bei der Überlegung zum Geräusch ist noch zu betrachten, daß ein kleiner 4-Takt Außenborder bei leicht erhöhtem Leerlauf schon die Leistung eines E-Motors bei Vollast bringt, d.h. wenn man nicht immer Vollgas fährt, ist das Geräusch zu ertragen....


....neben vielen, vielen anderen Vorteilen die ein Benzinmotor bringt (Sicherheit, viel grössere Reichweite, usw.) ...


----------



## heinzrch (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leiser Aussenbordmotor für leichtes Boot*

@Eccobravo: glaube du hast mit deinem derzeitigem E-Motor Setup ein generelles Problem mit der Abstimmung. Da stimmt irgendwas nicht...
Ich hab ein 10er Pioner mit etwa gleichen Daten wie dein Boot und fahr mit ner 70er Moll Batterie 4-5 Stunden, bzw. mit der 100er Moll Batterie locker ne ganzen Angeltag. Mein Motor ist ein Minnkota Endura 30 (eh einer der billigsten und besten Motoren). Grundvoraussetzung ist ein hochwertiges Ladegerät, welches die Batterie richtig voll macht, sonst hungert die Batterie aufkosten der Einsatzzeit und Lebensdauer...


----------

